# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  أرسنال يختبر جاهزيته في مواجهة انتفاضة برشلونة

## الحصن نيوز

سيعزز  ارسنال دفاعاته اليوم الثلاثاء استعدادا لمواجهة هجوم كاسح من برشلونة  بينما يأمل أن تكون ثاني زيارة له الى استاد نو كامب في أقل من عام بدوري  أبطال اوروبا لكرة القدم أقل تعذيبا من الأولى. 
وفي  دور الثمانية في نيسان(ابريل) العام الماضي سافر الفريق الانجليزي الى  اسبانيا وهو مفعم بالأمل بعد التعادل 2-2 في لندن. ونجح ارسنال حتى في  التقدم باستاد نو كامب لكنه سقط أمام ليونيل ميسي الذي أحرز اربعة أهداف  ليمنح فريقه الفوز 6-3 في مجموع مباراتي الذهاب والإياب.


وهذه  المرة حقق فريق المدرب ارسين فينغر خطوة أفضل بعدما فاز 2-1 في استاد  الامارات بالعاصمة الانجليزية في مباراة بدا فيها ميسي بعيدا عن مستواه على  غير المعتاد.


وبغض  النظر عما يخفيه الساحر الارجنتيني هذه المرة فان ارسنال مثل غريمه في  شمال لندن توتنهام هوتسبير وشاختار دونيتسك الاوكراني سيتحلون بثقة كبيرة  في قدرتهم على بلوغ دور الثمانية.


واستمرت  الشهر الماضي رحلة توتنهام المثيرة في أول ظهور له بدوري أبطال اوروبا  عندما حقق فوزا تاريخيا 1-0 على ملعب ميلانو بطل اوروبا سبع مرات وهو مرشح  للاجهاز تماما على الفريق الايطالي باستاد وايت هارت لين بعد غد الاربعاء.


وحقق  شاختار أيضا الفوز خارج ملعبه في جولة الذهاب وتغلب 3-2 على روما عندما  وضعته ثلاثة أهداف من ثلاثة لاعبين برازيليين مختلفين في وضع قوي قبل لقاء  الإياب. والمواجهة الأخرى التي ستحسم هذا الأسبوع ستكون بين شالكه ضد  فالنسيا بعدما انتهت المباراة الأولى بينهما بالتعادل 1-1.


ومنذ  سجل 

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

